

Warren Buffett says economy fell off a cliff - donna
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D96QHBG80.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index+-+temp_news+%2B+analysis

======
DannoHung
Does anyone actually know what's _really_ wrong with the economy?

Because I've been reading about this shit for nearly two years and I don't
have a real good handle on it, particularly how CDS are involved.

~~~
donna
Thomas Freidman said it all in the Sunday NYT:

We have created a system for growth that depended on our building more and
more stores to sell more and more stuff made in more and more factories in
China, powered by more and more coal that would cause more and more climate
change but earn China more and more dollars to buy more and more U.S. T-bills
so America would have more and more money to build more and more stores and
sell more and more stuff that would employ more and more Chinese...

All the links begin to break...

~~~
karl11
Our dealings with China is really not what has created the mess we're in right
now. I hope Thomas Friedman didn't actually blame the crisis on our trade
imbalance with China.

This video [
[http://vimeo.com/3261363?pg=embed&sec=](http://vimeo.com/3261363?pg=embed&sec=)
] does a pretty decent job explaining the basics of the current crisis (~10
min).

------
gcheong
That's exactly what the latter part of my portfolio graph looks like.

